# stupid questions but here goes: which side of the transfer paper do I print on,etc



## o2happpy

I am new to the t shirt making business and wasn't sure where to go till I found this place. My question is which side of the transfer paper do I print on, the clear white side or the yellowish side. I would think the yellowish side but I tried both and it seem the yellowish side came out better. I just wanted to make sure. Also when I transfer the print onto the t-shirt the transfer was not that great. My settings to transfer the print was 400 degrees and pressed for 25 seconds. How long should I have left the press on for transfering photo prints on a white t-shirt? and how much pressure should I use. Any help is greatly appreciated. I will not try another transfer till I here from someone that can help. Thanks

Sin


----------



## monkeylantern

*Re: stupid question but here goes...*

Welcome !


----------



## jdr8271

*Re: stupid question but here goes...*

What brand of paper is this?


----------



## cprvh

*Re: stupid question but here goes...*

Generally you print onto the brighter white side of the transfer paper. In good lighting, hold the paper at an angle and look closely for the grain of the paper. You will be able to see the grain on the uncoated side. The coated side should appear all white with no reflections. 

There are a couple other ways to tell as well. 

The coated side of the paper will feel tacky when touched with a moistened finger. 

On a solid surface, rub a coin on both sides of the paper. The side that leaves a gray mark is the coated side.

For fabrics I would suggest very light pressure, 400°F for approx. 55 seconds.


----------



## D.Evo.

*Re: stupid question but here goes...*

Welcome Sin!

What's the polyester percentage in your t-shirts?

Like Ron suggested - try 400°F for 55-60 seconds - works well for me.

Good luck experimenting!


----------



## o2happpy

*Re: stupid question but here goes...*



cprvh said:


> Generally you print onto the brighter white side of the transfer paper. In good lighting, hold the paper at an angle and look closely for the grain of the paper. You will be able to see the grain on the uncoated side. The coated side should appear all white with no reflections.
> 
> There are a couple other ways to tell as well.
> 
> The coated side of the paper will feel tacky when touched with a moistened finger.
> 
> On a solid surface, rub a coin on both sides of the paper. The side that leaves a gray mark is the coated side.
> 
> For fabrics I would suggest very light pressure, 400°F for approx. 55 seconds.



I am using Accuplot EPQ-1117C paper and Vapor T-shirts. So the brighter side is the uncoated side and thats the side I should be using to print on?


----------



## badalou

First, no question on this forum is stupid.. you may get some answers that may seem so but everyone here is helpful and generous in the support of new people trying to learn. I don't know the paper you are using but in general a hot peel paper is printed on the side with the coating. because it is logic that is what is going on the shirt. I use Iron All or Mira cool both hot peel. Both of these papers do not have markings on the back. By the way where do you get you paper so I can check the paper and maybe help you further. Lou


----------



## o2happpy

*Re: stupid questions but here goes: which side of the transfer paper do I print on,et*



badalou said:


> First, no question on this forum is stupid.. you may get some answers that may seem so but everyone here is helpful and generous in the support of new people trying to learn. I don't know the paper you are using but in general a hot peel paper is printed on the side with the coating. because it is logic that is what is going on the shirt. I use Iron All or Mira cool both hot peel. Both of these papers do not have markings on the back. By the way where do you get you paper so I can check the paper and maybe help you further. Lou


i GOT THE PAPER FROM RPL. THAT IS WHERE I PURCHASED MY HEAT PRESS AND EPSON 1280 PRINTER FROM ALSO. BASICALLY EVERYTHING FROM RPL. HOPE YOU CAN SHED SOME LIGHT BECAUSE CUSTOMER SUPPORT FROM THEM IS IMPOSSIBLE. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME.


----------



## badalou

I just visited their site. I never buy from anyone that does not describe the type of paper they sell. Their description is very generic. That the start of problems. You have a 1280 are you using the ink that it comes with (Dye) that is a problem also as you should use pigment ink for transfers. The third thing is I wish you had visited here first.. me I am big on customer service and I as well as others could have suggested other vendors to buy from We will continue to offer our support.. that you can depend on..


----------



## o2happpy

*Re: stupid questions but here goes: which side of the transfer paper do I print on,et*



badalou said:


> I just visited their site. I never buy from anyone that does not describe the type of paper they sell. Their description is very generic. That the start of problems. You have a 1280 are you using the ink that it comes with (Dye) that is a problem also as you should use pigment ink for transfers. The third thing is I wish you had visited here first.. me I am big on customer service and I as well as others could have suggested other vendors to buy from We will continue to offer our support.. that you can depend on..


Thanks for your help badolou. I am using their dye ink. What is pigment ink? Is that better for transfers? How does it work? thanks


----------



## martinwoods

*Re: stupid questions but here goes: which side of the transfer paper do I print on,et*



o2happpy said:


> Thanks for your help badolou. I am using their dye ink. What is pigment ink? Is that better for transfers? How does it work? thanks


Okay here goes, I have a really stupid question. How do you do a transfer?
I have a DTG printer and a screen printer and have never tried transfers but I do have a 16x20 heat press. 
Can someone explain how this works, do you print them yourself onto transfer paper (I keep seeing talk of the epson printer)or do you buy them from somewhere as a ready made transfer
Sorry for being so stupid but it seems like a lot of people here do shows with their tranfers and heat press and that would be a lot easier than wasting a bunch of shirts or taking my screen printer with me.

Please forgive me for the stupid questions also if I posted in the wrong spot, and thanks ahead of time for any advice you can offer


----------



## D.Evo.

*Re: stupid question but here goes...*



o2happpy said:


> I am using Accuplot EPQ-1117C paper and Vapor T-shirts. So the brighter side is the uncoated side and thats the side I should be using to print on?


Check if one side of your paper is stickier then the other - the image should go on sticky side.


----------



## D.Evo.

I've just googled your paper - there is a mention that the image should go on a brighter side. 
To be sure, maybe you should contact Mile High Engineering, Inc customer service - look like they are the manufactuter of this paper?
Also, I think Best Blanks (sponsor's link on the left) carry this paper - they may be able to help.


----------



## badalou

I will give 2 answers to 2 different questions. . What is pigment ink. Pigment inks: The newest archival ink is made from 100% pigment; hence the name Pigment Ink, rather than Pigmented. Dye is unnecessary to create color brightness because a unique micro-dispersion of extremely fine pigment particles allows an extraordinary amount of colorant to be used. They print with practically no metamerism, and offer the best combined longevity and color gamut. Pigment inks are not affected by color enhancement papers in the way that dye inks are. If you were to look at pigment ink under a microscope you would see little particles of plastic. The particle melt under heat. Dye is just that, dye.


> OK here goes, I have a really stupid question. How do you do a transfer?


You use a transfer paper that you print on your printer. There are several types of transfers out there. If you were doing dark tees you may use Opaque. If for lights then you would use hot peel transfers. They get put on different ways and are pressed at different temps and pressure. I am doing white tees right now and using hot peel mira cool paper. when pressed for 20 seconds at 400 degrees it goes on shirt and then I pull the transfer paper off and walla.. I have a print on the tee just like you DTG. Hope this helps you guys.. Lou


----------



## binki

badalou said:


> I just visited their site. I never buy from anyone that does not describe the type of paper they sell. Their description is very generic. That the start of problems. You have a 1280 are you using the ink that it comes with (Dye) that is a problem also as you should use pigment ink for transfers. The third thing is I wish you had visited here first.. me I am big on customer service and I as well as others could have suggested other vendors to buy from We will continue to offer our support.. that you can depend on..


What is wrong with the dyesub ink? I use the sawgrass dyesub and it seems fine, expensive, but fine. 

To answer the OP, the paper we use is brighter white on the side we print on. You can also call the ink manufacturer and get support from them.


----------



## cprvh

Sin,

There seems to be some confusion on this post concerning your question.

Are you using dye sublimation inks?

The Accuplot paper you have is a dye sublimation transfer paper for use with dye sublimation inks. Yes, you do print on the bright white side of this paper. It will work well on your Vapor shirts as long as you are using dye sublimation inks. 

There are a few responses visiting the subject of pigmented inks. Pigmented inks need to be used with a compatible transfer paper, such as TJII. They are traditionally used on cotton and cotton blend fabrics. This is a different transfer process all together and the components are not compatible with the dye sublimation process.


----------



## aries

badalou said:


> I will give 2 answers to 2 different questions. . What is pigment ink. Pigment inks: The newest archival ink is made from 100% pigment; hence the name Pigment Ink, rather than Pigmented. Dye is unnecessary to create color brightness because a unique micro-dispersion of extremely fine pigment particles allows an extraordinary amount of colorant to be used. They print with practically no metamerism, and offer the best combined longevity and color gamut. Pigment inks are not affected by color enhancement papers in the way that dye inks are. If you were to look at pigment ink under a microscope you would see little particles of plastic. The particle melt under heat. Dye is just that, dye. You use a transfer paper that you print on your printer. There are several types of transfers out there. If you were doing dark tees you may use Opaque. If for lights then you would use hot peel transfers. They get put on different ways and are pressed at different temps and pressure. I am doing white tees right now and using hot peel mira cool paper. when pressed for 20 seconds at 400 degrees it goes on shirt and then I pull the transfer paper off and walla.. I have a print on the tee just like you DTG. Hope this helps you guys.. Lou


 
WHERE DOES ONE GET THIS hot peel mira cool paper.?


----------



## Rodney

aries said:


> WHERE DOES ONE GET THIS hot peel mira cool paper.?


You can get it from the places that sell ironall (it's not dye sub paper, but it has a similar feel). Hover your mouse over the word ironall to see a few places that sell this heat transfer paper.


----------



## rusty

Yeah, definitely some confusion here. The question was about Sublimation paper, but many of the responses related to inkjet transfers. Those are 2 totally different things.

I think you finally got your answer. Sublimation paper should be printed on the brighter side. It's very frustrating when paper manufactures don't make it obvious which side to print on... How hard is it to put some kind of mark on the back of the paper?


----------

